# CM or Calico?



## Palomine

Here is link to site that you can find answers to what might be wrong with each, based on other owners experiences.

Horse Trailer World : Trailer Talk : calico trailers?

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-trailers/calico-trailers-anyone-78881/


----------



## Roperchick

well ive never had a calico but we have a 4 horse slant gooseneck. its pretty nice, pulls good but theres not alot of space in the front tack or back tack. my trainer also has a 3 horse bumper pull...its reaaaaaally nice. lots of space for the horses, very roomy tack room and it pulls great


----------



## COWCHICK77

Haven't seen a Calico in person that I know of. But I will tell you what I think of a CM. We were going to have one custom made.
For a stock trailer with the "bull package"...awesome, well built trailer.
My only small complaint was the tackroom and door after having a Logan. Kinda cheesy.
Their welds are good, they use a thick guage metal and the latches are nice.
For that price range of trailer I would also consider a WW. We had a WW and we thrashed it, that was one tough puppy! I would rank a WW above a CM for durability.


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Thanks for the links, Palomine. I didn't know there was a similar thread, sorry!

I have thought about an aluminum trailer, but I'd rather have a heavier trailer for the next decade or more than a lighter trailer. Horses are horses after all, so durability is key.

I have thought about WW, my one problem is that they are on the short side. I don't think I've ever come across anything higher than 6' 6". I wonder if I could have height added if I ordered a custom one? Oh well, I'll probably end up going with a WW rather than a CM or a Calico now that I read some of the reviews. 

Thanks for posting guys! It was really helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

I imagine you could, doesn't hurt to ask! They were really nice but unfortunately they couldn't build what we wanted. Then we went to CM, they were great as well. But then we found our used Wilson so we ended up with it instead and we didn't have to go 2 months trailerless. Be prepared for 6 - 8 week build time for a custom steel trailer.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons

Calico's are total junk. Don't waste your money
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d

I had a circle M steel trailer. It was ok as far as steel goes. I'llnever own another tsteel trailer though They all rust and dont hold value. I hated the bend over tack under manger area. Was a back braking nightmare.


----------

